# Nubunz, anyone?? $8.50 pockets, USA made..



## november (Mar 22, 2009)

I've heard a few good things about a newish company selling a fitted diaper called Nubunz. www.nubunz.com

Anyone here have any experience with them? They seem pretty comparable to BG's or FB's for a fraction of the price. I am a cloth diaper virgin on a very tight budget, so I am very, very tempted to order 24 of these or so.

Hoping someone here has had some experience with these! :0) Anyone?


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

Check out diaperswappers, there is a thread about them. They seem pretty good overall. I just ordered some and they shipped them already, prolly will have them by Friday and then will be able to review them by Sunday








The sale on them ends soon (only August) - they will be more than $8.50 a piece afterwards. How much though I don't know, they don't state it on their website.
The dipes are USA made and not in China (unlike Ebay stuff, though I know people who have good experiences with Coolababy, Fashionbaby etc)...


----------



## november (Mar 22, 2009)

Cool, great to know! Please report back and let me know what you think of them as well! I am tempted to buy two or three but I'd love to hear your opinion of them first.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

ooh! I'd love to know as well! DH has been asking for some bumgeniuses, but I hesitate because they are velcro-- not snap.


----------



## momma2be_k (Aug 27, 2008)

I just ordered 8 after reading the reviews on diaperswappers.... they should be here today. Can't wait to use/see them!


----------



## TsuaSai (Oct 2, 2008)

Also new to all this and was that I was wondering how they were. I am still debating on ordering them or going with a prefold/cover. But at the price if its good that hard to beat.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

Does anyone know if the fleece liner is more like FB or more like BG? The descriptions says "polyester micro fleece inner" but I don't know how to translates into what it feels like. I think that means it's more like FB, but I am not sure.


----------



## MommaG (Jun 4, 2009)

I recently bought 2 nubunz diapers and like them pretty well. I haven't tried FB yet but the fleece liner is similar to BG. Its thinner and BGs liner is better. For the price the nubunz are worth it. I have used them over night with both inserts they provide. I usually use an extra one just in case. The PUL is just about the same quality as BG. For some reason they call them AIO on ebay but they are pocket diapers. The newborn insert is just about as large as the large one. It would be great if they had snaps on them to change sizes for a smaller baby. I'm about to order some more while they are still for a great deal. On there website it says the great deal is only going to be till the end of August. I have no idea what the regular price is going to be. Oh one more thing they run a bit bigger than the one size BGs.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaG* 
...the fleece liner is similar to BG.

Darn, I probably can't use them on my little guy. For some reason, he gets a rash every time I use the BG on him. My theory is that the liner is bothering him b/c I can't figure what else it could be. I use the same detergent as with my other diapers so I don't think it is that. I've tried double rinsing the BG, but that's more hassle than it's worth for just three diapers. I may try a Nubunz just to see. If I don't like it, I'll pass it along to someone else, I suppose. I wouldn't be out a lot of money so I guess they're worth a try.


----------



## MommaG (Jun 4, 2009)

That's too bad he gets rashes from them. Happy Heiny's has a fleece liner but its different. Ever tried them?


----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

Interesting - they look EXACTLY like Coolababies except with the 2 extra snaps added so you can overlap at the waist, and better colours. Even the logo is almost identical. I don't mean to sound suspicious, it's just kinda curious. If they are knock-offs it isn't a bad thing, I have 30 Coolababies from ebay and I absolutely love them.


----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

Further thought...I'm not usually a conspiracy theorist but do you think they can say "made in USA" if all they did was customize the tag and add two snaps to Coolababies (or other similar factory) made in China? Truly no accusation or judgement from me, just curious to know.


----------



## mariacm (Oct 28, 2008)

The bottom of their main page http://www.nubunz.com/ lists the normal prices (ie. after sale presumably). This is what I found:

$10 each plus shipping for 1- 7
8 or more gets free shipping
12 or more gets discounted price per dipe


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

Good deal! I don't know why I always shied away from pocket dipes- I got some pocket AIOs and stuff them with hemp doublers at night or for car rides. Its not a big deal at all.

I ordered 3 dipes and 2 extra stuffers- great price but the shipping was high $9.


----------



## LindsC (Dec 16, 2008)

I just ordered a couple of these and they shipped today.

I will let you know what I think of them after I try them out.


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

I'd like to order some of these at this awesome price!

Does anybody have an opinion as to whether the round or square velcro tabs are best? (We don't like snaps so much.) Also, what are the two included inserts made out of? Microfiber? Hemp?


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

The inserts are microfiber and somebody who already has them said the inner liner is some sort of special fleece that wicks moisture away.
The shipping was for free as I ordered 10 of them... I think starting at 8 it's for free.
I ordered Wednesday, they shipped the same day and made it to Denver today, so I guess I'll have them on Monday (UPS tracking is so hm addicting, cannot wait for them to arrive!). I ordered them for nights and car rides... And those super wriggly diaper changes....


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

I just order 3..cant wait to get them...hope we see good reviews


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

Anyone get there's yet? I got an email today...mentions something with the factory and the delivery date is pushed back a few days? Anyone else see this?


----------



## Sleepyheaded_Mama (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh please do update this thread once you all have your Nubunz in-hand, my step sister is intrigued by my decision to CD this LO and I want to recommend these to her knowing they are worth it as her LO is due three months after mine.


----------



## MeredithK (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamato3wild ponnie* 
Anyone get there's yet? I got an email today...mentions something with the factory and the delivery date is pushed back a few days? Anyone else see this?

I got this email today, too. I wonder what the emergency was.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

I just got them. UPS came around 6pm.... I'm too exhausted to deal with it today, I will wash them tomorrow and see how they work. I will wash one only for now, cause I think they look kinda small for my little man. In the package they are in the large setting and hmmmm I need to see if it fits him first... Otherwise, it's a thin diaper (not bulky at all) and looks nicely sewn. More tomorrow.
There was a note though that 3 colors have an anti-bulking stitch or something. I gotta see if I like it, otherwise she'll exchange them.


----------



## momma2be_k (Aug 27, 2008)

I ordered 8 and have been using them in rotation for almost a week. I ((love)) them! I'm going to sell my pf's and invest in a full stash of these. My only concern is how they'll hold up over time. I love that they are super trim, the inserts work so great!

One of the dipes snap broke right after the first wash, and I emailed right away. She said to send it in (first class) and include a receipt for the shipping cost and they'll pay for that as well. Very nice!

My guy seems super happy in these and you can't beat the price....


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

Ok, so these are US made. They make them in WV. I'm washing one of them right now and then will dry it and DS will test ride them








The anti bunching seem seems to make sense to me. Otherwise, small minor glitch - she send me two diapers in the same blue when I ordered different blues, but that doesn't matter, it's fine, no reason to return. All colors seem a little different than on the website though. The orange is more "girly" - I expected a brighter color. I really like the brick like red. It's nice and sort of like maroon. The inner is fleece, not microsuede or anything like that. It is super soft though!


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm still thinking about these. Would someone mind posting a pic of the inner liner (not the insert)? I know there's a pic on the website, but I can't really tell what it's like from that pic. I keep going back to if it's like the BG liner, we probably can't use it but I really want to be able to use these! LOL

Also, someone said the diaper was very thin/trim. Is the insert very thin? DS is a heavy wetter and I'd rather not have to change him every 10 minutes. If the insert is really thin, it probably wouldn't even hold one pee from him. Is it more of the thickness of a FB insert?

I keep flip flopping over these. Maybe I should just go ahead and order some. If I don't like them, I wouldn't be out a whole lot of money.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

I could take a pic later. But the inner is fleece, definitely. the inserts seem thin, but they are three layers of microfleece or terry. Very absorbent. I will see how wet it gets with DS, last night wearing a sposie it was swimming this morning, I mean his but was wet. He pees a lot, so we'll see what happens!


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

Tell me how your prepping these diapers? We only have cold water and no dryer.....cold water wash and hang to dry would pretty much be my only option....will that work?


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

You can wash them hot or cold, they can take both







I washed them hot... I have a frontloader HE washer, it comes with rinse cycles. I just washed them once so far... I don't think much is required to prep them... Maybe stripping every once in a while since heiny cream buildup might happen.
I dry them a little and then hang them as I do with my prefolds. The diaper itself got dry pretty quickly, the inserts require some time.
So I put it on DS and he pooped right away, so I cannot judge the ability to keep pee inside yet. I can tell you though that the poop washes off easier than off of prefolds. I dunked it in the toilet and even though it was runny poop it came off super easily in two dunks. I love that!
They fit DS nicely and there is room to grow I think. I stuffed them all in the washer now to have them ready.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

Ok, I just broke down and bought some of these diapers. If I don't like them, I'll resell them. They aren't located too far from me, so hopefully they will arrive soon.

I was confused about the "emergency" b/c the website said Wednesday, Aug 24. I wasn't sure if they meant Wednesday or the 24th b/c Monday was the 24th, not Wednesday. Oh well, hopefully everything is fine with them now and shipping won't be delayed too much.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

They fit nicely, they are trim. The snap version allows for many different adjustments, so it fits DS just right. The velcro is fine too, I just think it might die eventually after longterm use.
The inserts though don't seem to hold too much pee. Or maybe DS is a heavy wetter. He slept in a Nubunz with three inserts from 9pm to 8am and it was about time to change it. His behind was damp, but not worse than a wet prefold would dampen his heiny.
Guys, what is the most absorbent insert on the market? I might just get 2-3 for the night....
Otherwise, great diaper, easy to put on, DH loves it


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a hard time going for this because of the shipping costs.


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mulvah* 
I have a hard time going for this because of the shipping costs.

Me too- the shipping cost made me sad and I don't need enough diapers to justify buying 8 and getting free shipping.

As a random thought, I am loving AIOs and pockets and hating prefolds. I thought the extra step would be no big deal, but it is to me and I feel inept at diapering in prefolds, like I can't get them to fit right and they feel soaking wet on my poor baby after 5 minutes. :-(


----------



## PaytonPlace (Feb 27, 2008)

Can someone explain what the anti-bunching stitch is?


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

bump- anyone else get theirs yet? I only live in VA so I'm maybe getting a tiny bit nervous since the wait seems to be so long...

I ordered some Kushies from Diapers.com and they were here in 2 days.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

Shipping was $7 for 2 diapers ....sending to Texas.
I didnt think that was too bad!
We all know it doesnt cost that much for shipping!


----------



## Sleepyheaded_Mama (Apr 5, 2009)

I ordered 8 NuBunz with snaps last Thursday, just got shipment notification from Pay Pal this morning. Hoping I get them soon and I don't have to deal with flaws. Seems like there have been a lot of flawed dipes sent out, and that's great that she's so willing to replace them, but it still makes me nervous.


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

I got my 3 dipes today and they seem very nice and well-made. I think they are very much like my DryBees? Anyway, they seem good, the liner is a bit longer than the dipe itself so will have to be "scrunched" a tiny bit to make fit in the pocket right.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a tall skinny daughter and I am having trouble with her swaddlebees and blueberries pocket diapers leaking in the legs because they aren't tight enough. These seem to have nice tiny leg holes and may be good for a skinny-legged baby. If you've tried them out can you let me know how they may fit my DD?


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

I received my order today. I am a bit disappointed b/c the velcro ones I ordered were not the square tabs as I requested in the Paypal notes. I received the round tabs that are similar to the BG tabs. I have not contacted them yet about it so I'm not really complaining, but I did notice the items are not exactly as I ordered them. I opened one of the snap diapers and it seems OK. The insert seems very thin as compared to the FB inserts. The liner is very thin and I can't tell if it will irritate my child's bottom or not. It's seems like it's a cross between the BG liner and the FB liners. I'll try one diaper on him and see if it irritates him or not.


----------



## Sleepyheaded_Mama (Apr 5, 2009)

I got my order on Thursday and they all look great! My only annoyance is that some of them overlap towards the left and cover the Nubunz tag and others overlap to the right, which just makes it seem to lay better. But all the snaps and seams seem fine. I've never owned any other pocket diaper so of course I have nothing to compare them to, and still a few months before LO makes his appearance, so no baby to test them on. But so far I am pleased.


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

im bumping this back up to see if anyone can tell me how their nubunz have been holding up. i ordered a couple as "dh friendly" diapers. if they do ok, ill order some more. im particularly interested in finding out how the velcro is doing.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

I've used the snap versions of my order. They shipped the wrong velcro ones (I requested the sqaure tabs and they shipped the round tabs) and I haven't sent them back yet for exchange. Overall, I think they are decent. I don't think they are as nice as Fuzzi Bunz, but they do the job. I think the insert is very thin and I have to use both inserts that come with the diapers. The snaps hold securely and I haven't had any leaks. I've used the diapers on my 33 lb almost 3 year old and on my 22 lb 9 month old with no problems.

ETA: shortly after posting this, I went to put a new diaper on my 9 month old and one of the snaps came off. The snap didn't come undone, it came all the way off the fabric and is attached to the other side of the snap. It's the first problem I've had with them, but I've only had them for a few weeks. I did read that they have extended the warranty, but mine are still within the original warranty period.


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

thanks ferrum. ill see how i like them and report back in case anyone else is wondering.


----------



## StrongFeather (Mar 13, 2009)

please all keep reporting back! ..I am on the fence about them. My little guy is a a string bean of a baby, skinny legs, ect. Would these work for him?


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

ok, we have ours and she has worn them once. so far, so good. the quality is fine for the price. dd has a very long rise, and she is already on the last snap setting, but that is typical for her. i think we will still order more so dh has something easy to use. i have to go back and check my order because i think she may have sent me the wrong color. i have an awful memory though. i just cant remember if i ordered pink or purple- i got purple (lavender actually). im 99% sure she sent me the right one though. oh and they got here fairly quickly!

** ok, i wasnt crazy... i ordered the bubble gum color and not the lavender. not a big deal to me, but worth mentioning since others have gotten the wrong color as well. also, i swear last time i ordered there were more colors available than when i was checking out the site last night? anyone know if those colors are still available somewhere or what happened to them?


----------

